# Myanmar Bans Vaping



## Hooked (8/8/20)

https://coconuts.co/yangon/news/vaping-in-myanmar-is-now-illegal-but-will-that-stop-anyone/
7 Aug. 2020

"The bill to ban e-cigarettes and shisha won cabinet approval and unanimous support in the lower house five months after it was proposed by by San Shwe Win, a physician representing Yegyi in Ayeyarwady region...

Last month, a Myanmar Custom Department petition to approve the import of e-cigarettes was rejected by the Ministry of Health and Sports...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/20)

Another country to NEVER VISIT!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/20)

Well even the writer of the article is clueless...
''Shishas also burn nicotine coals, which is smoked through water.''
Am I ignorant and missed this new way of smoking a hookah ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (9/8/20)

Lol @ARYANTO 

It’s giving me ideas for my braai
Nicotine coals with a dash of Blackbird
Chicken will be taaaasssttttttyyyy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (9/8/20)

This is probably the least repressive law passed in that hellish country since the turn of the millennium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

